# NCASE M1 Liquid cooled Build



## LiveOrDie (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey Guys so after having problems with my M1 build i redid my plans for my build, Specs are below ill keep this updated every time i make a step at the moment I'm waiting on parts.

Build List

Intel Core i7 4770K
EK Coolstream PE 240mm Radiator
Swiftech Apogee Drive II CPU Waterblock/Pump
M1 NCase Reservoir

ASUS Maximus VI Impact

Kingston HyperX Beast 2400mhz 16gb

EVGA GeForce GTX 780 TI SuperClocked w/EVGA ACX Cooler
EK Full Cover VGA Block EK-FC780 GTX Ti Acetal Nickel

2x Samsung 840 pro 256 SSD in RAID 0 (Windows)
Western Digital WD Black 1TB (Storage/Games)
MyDigitalSSD 128GB M.2 NGFF (Games BF4)

Ncase M1
Silverstone SFX 450W mATX 80PLUS Gold Power Supply
Silverstone SST-PP05-E Flat Flexible Short Cable Set

Plans are to cut and redo the end of the Cable Set to the lengths i need once very think is installed.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 24, 2013)

All parts have been ordered just playing the waiting game now.

2x  Silverstone FF121B 120MM Fan Filter with Grill
1x  Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PC-P 80mm
1x PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 3/8"ID x 1/2" OD - Clear 1.5m
2x  Alphacool 13/10 Compression Fitting 90 Degree Black
1x  EK Full Cover VGA EK-FC GTX 780 Ti Backplate Black
  6x Barrow G1/4", 3/8" ID 1/2" OD Thin Tube Compression Fitting
  1x EK Ekoolant Clear Premix 1000mL Coolant

Also waiting for 

1x MDPC Crimping-Tool - 6th Anniversary    
2x 50 Crimp contacts FEMALE for ATX, PCIE, EPS    
1x Pin-Remover by MOLEX - The Original

I think ill be keeping my cooler master excalibur fans or use the H100i fan i have to see what works the best.


Photos soon once I've got it all in front of me.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 24, 2013)

wow, looks pretty interesting
high power in small enclosure


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 24, 2013)

Have you received your Ncase M1 yet?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 24, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Have you received your Ncase M1 yet?



Yep I've had it for a few weeks i did a build with a H60 to start with but my GPU has dual fans the case built up to much heat, So i went back to my old case for now till i get all the parts i need.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 24, 2013)

Live OR Die said:


> Yep I've had it for a few weeks i did a build with a H60 to start with but my GPU has dual fans the case built up to much heat, So i went back to my old case for now till i get all the parts i need.



as usual, small enclosure easy to turn your case into oven so it needs better cooling solution


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 24, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> as usual, small enclosure easy to turn your case into oven so it needs better cooling solution



Your not wrong there , it probably would of been fine if i had the reference style cooler but water cooling is more fun.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 26, 2014)

Finally finished my build it had its ups and down but in the end i finally found some think that worked.


System Specs updated.

I redid all the PSU cables also shortened the pumps cables to .


----------



## Law-II (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi

That's Nice

atb

Law-II


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 26, 2014)

Still can't seem to change the pumps RPM its is a PWM pump but in asus ai suite it tested it and it only seem to run at the one speed so its disabled?


----------



## Law-II (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi



Live OR Die said:


> Still can't seem to change the pumps RPM its is a PWM pump but in asus ai suite it tested it and it only seem to run at the one speed so its disabled?


 
Dose Asus AI take the reading from CPU_FAN PWM pin*?*
Is it set manually in system bios for CPU fan settings PWM
Pump RPM lead is split from pump power lead and attached separately to the CPU_FAN header on mainboard & Pump power is run from 4 pin molex!?
*Example*


atb

Law-II


----------



## Nordic (Jan 26, 2014)

What kind of temperatures are you getting?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 27, 2014)

Law-II said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The pump gets it power from a Molex but also has two other wires that goto a fan header i have it plugged into the CHA_FAN1, asus ai suite has control over all fans.




james888 said:


> Temps?



Temps are good GPU never goes over 60c on load the CPU can get upto high 70s depending on room temp, It was 31c in my room the other day so it was just sucking in hot air, But for the size of the case and the air flow its really good you have to remember as well the CPU block also has the chipset and power PCB to cool.

This is also a 4.4ghz OC on the CPU.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 27, 2014)

Still cant change the pump speed owell full speed it is then.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 6, 2014)

I change my tubing to red as some mite know the clear sh#t went yellow lol, also had to remove the block to undo the screws a bit as i over tightened the socket.


----------



## Law-II (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi
This is such a sweat build, it gets better; nice pics 

atb

Law-II


----------



## GayleShier (Feb 7, 2014)

temperature is the key to get the hold on ..


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 7, 2014)

i have no problem with temps my whole system is under water apart from the PSU.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 7, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> The pump gets it power from a Molex but also has two other wires that goto a fan header i have it plugged into the CHA_FAN1, asus ai suite has control over all fans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like Law mentioned, you have to have the pwm connected to the CPU fan header, not the chassis header.  I have the same pump, albeit with a better top.   The green wire is your pwm and the blue wire is rpm.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 7, 2014)

Arr ok do you use the PWM or just leave it on full speed?


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 7, 2014)

I always use the pwm, without it a fella might as well have saved some money and just bought a standard 355.  Besides that, they are too noisy running balls out all the time.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 7, 2014)

I may change it soon then but my pump isnt loud i can hear small bubbles passing though it apart from that its quiet : ) , My temps are a lot better now after resetting my waterblock i can now stress my CPU without temps going over 85c they now stay around 72c on load.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 7, 2014)

Really nice build here. Just wondering on airflow. Have you test with your fans flipped, so they exhaust out the side vs pushing through the case? I am not sure if those corsair fans have good static pressure flipped, but it might be worth testing.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 7, 2014)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Really nice build here. Just wondering on airflow. Have you test with your fans flipped, so they exhaust out the side vs pushing through the case? I am not sure if those corsair fans have good static pressure flipped, but it might be worth testing.



No i haven't i didn't set it up that way mainly because this way stops dust getting into my system there no dust filler on the top of the case, After a few hours of gaming i can feel the heat coming out the  top like a toaster  .


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 7, 2014)

I guess that was my point. All that heat in the case is gong to cause everything else in there to rise in temps. You spent a good chunk of change on this, and it is a nice compact build, why not spend $5 more and get a top dust screen and push all that hot badness out the side?


----------



## Nordic (Feb 7, 2014)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I guess that was my point. All that heat in the case is gong to cause everything else in there to rise in temps. You spent a good chunk of change on this, and it is a nice compact build, why not spend $5 more and get a top dust screen and push all that hot badness out the side?


He is pulling cool air in from the outside giving him better temps. If he flipped it his fans would probably be starved for airflow giving him worse temps ontop of case temps. His components would be cooler that way though. He has a high quality motherboard built  for low airflow cases. If his motherboard temps and hdd temps are fine after a few hours of gaming then I don't see a reason to change it.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 7, 2014)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I guess that was my point. All that heat in the case is gong to cause everything else in there to rise in temps. You spent a good chunk of change on this, and it is a nice compact build, why not spend $5 more and get a top dust screen and push all that hot badness out the side?



I ended doing this way because i though i would get more airflow in the case sucking air from the inside wouldn't move much air, And i also thought about the hot air inside the case would increase my temps more because my rad would be getting warmer air when gaming.

I will have to do a long gaming run tomorrow and log my temps ill upload them to see what you guys think, I am yet to cook some toast after redoing my loop.


----------



## Vario (Feb 7, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> No i haven't i didn't set it up that way mainly because this way stops dust getting into my system there no dust filler on the top of the case, After a few hours of gaming i can feel the heat coming out the  top like a toaster  .


Well if the hot air is getting noticed outside the case on top rather than inside the case, it would seem beneficial as its exhausting it... put a temperature probe in and see which way works better.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 8, 2014)

MT Alex said:


> I always use the pwm, without it a fella might as well have saved some money and just bought a standard 355.  Besides that, they are too noisy running balls out all the time.



So lucky i could get to the fan headers from the right side of the case, With my pump i cut down both cables so there where only a inch long so depending on the length i just use a sleeved PWN extension cable.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 8, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 9, 2014)

Here are my thermals after 4 hours of gaming in rust.

No OC


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 11, 2014)

This question mite sound dumb but i wanted to ask it any ways does it matter how much you fill your res is there a max level or doesn't it matter? i have mine full and theres just a small air bubble that sits under the top fill port?


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 11, 2014)

It doesn't really matter, more water is usually better, within reason.  If you are topping your res off while the pump is running it is a good idea to leave a little space at the top because when the pump is off the water always tends to kind of slack back, leaving it a little more full than when it was running.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 27, 2014)

Just a update my EK coolant has gone yellow i don't think it will harm any think but just wanted some opinions.

Seemed yellow when i brought it lol also looks yellow in the bottle still vs the 1st bottle i used which is clear.


----------

